# What do you drink? qué bebemos?



## ITA

Luego de participar del "apetitoso" link propuesto por nuestra sabia Arti,sentí mi garganta un tanto seca y decidí beber algo.Y ahí surgió mi duda:¿qué bebo? y luego de un rato me decidí por un sabroso jugo de naranjas.
Así que esta es la propuesta :¿qué bebemos?,¿cuál es la cultura alcohólica de sus paises de origen?.
Ejemplo: aquí en mi ciudad (Buenos Aires) la cerveza es lo que mas corre entre los adolecentes,como también una bebida llamada "energizante" que suelen tomarla sola o mezclada con alcohol (vodka,gin o licor).
Bueno,espero sus opinoiones


----------



## Benjy

hrm. i don't drink (alcohol). i guess i must be the only student on the entire campus that doesnt  so to give some cultural input: any alcohol at any time of the day as long as its served in copious amounts! 

an example: I met some friends the other night as i was walking bock to my room off on a ten vodka and red bull challenge.

as for other drinks.. i just drink smoothies/fruit juice or water


----------



## alc112

Acá en mi cuidad se consume muchísima cerveza y, encima, "ilegalmente" por el tema de la ley seca. 
Una profesora de mi escuela nos contó que ella una vez fue a comprar cerveza después de las 22:00 hs (hora límite) y no se la vendieron, luego salió su hijo (menor de 18 años) y a él sí le vendieron. 

Por el tema del energizante: acá se lo toma con Coca-Cola y alguna otra gaseosa

También se consume mucho vino y tragos exóticos.

Yo no bebo alcohol y espero nunca caer en la tentación de hacerlo. Aguante la Coca, la Sprite y la Pepsi!!! (no soy muy amante del jugo)

PD: perdón por la marcas, pero son muy conocidas por todos, ¿no? (Espero)


----------



## Fezman

In my family its quite simple, a glass of orange juice for breakfast, then milk any other time. (Actually we drink quite a lot of milk, 56 litres a week which is 2912 litres a year!!) 

En mi familia, es bastante senicillo, una copa de zumo de naranja cuando me desayuno, y leche todos otras tiempos. (en efecto, bebemos muchos leche, 56 litros par semana, qual es 2912 litros par ano!!) 
No dudes de corrigerme porque es mi primero post en espanol y empiezo a aprender la lingua!! -Fez
Oh student nites out here are fueled by beer, cider, vodka, tequila, and vodka. You must have at least one of each to qualify as a real student!!!


----------



## alc112

I'll correct you



			
				Fezman said:
			
		

> En mi familia, es muy senicillo, una copa de zumo (*zumo is only used in Spain, We Latin Americans say Jugo)* de naranja cuando desayuno, y leche todo el tiempo. (en efecto, bebemos mucha leche, 56 litros por semana, lo cual son 2912 litros por año!!)
> No dudes en corrigerme porque es mi primer post en español y empiezo a aprender la lengua!! -Fez


----------



## jacinta

I live in the land of wine.  In the summertime, when the weather permits us to spend the evenings outside, it is not unusual to see the neighbors out on the street with a glass of wine in hand.  We drink a glass of wine with dinner almost every night.  Other than wine, milk is the drink.  We must go through 5 gallons of milk a week.  

Bottled water is now sold in vending machines like soda.  Empty plastic water bottles litter the roadsides everywhere.  Students in schools walk everywhere with bottles of water in hand.


----------



## alc112

jacinta said:
			
		

> I live in the land of wine. In the summertime, when the weather permits us to spend the evenings outside, it is not unusual to see the neighbors out on the street with a glass of wine in hand. We drink a glass of wine with dinner almost every night. Other than wine, milk is the drink. We must go through 5 gallons of milk a week.
> 
> Bottled water is now sold in vending machines like soda. Empty plastic water bottles litter the roadsides everywhere. Students in schools walk everywhere with bottles of water in hand.


 

And what about cans (latitas)?
Coca cola, Pepsi and all the well- know brands
What would you tell us?
I'm very curius


----------



## jacinta

Oh, yes, soda is still king.  People drinks sodas like water, also.  Cans also litter the streets.  I don't drink much soda so I tend to forget about it.


----------



## Fezman

alc112 said:
			
		

> I correct you


 
 Gracias alc112!!!

P.s.- it should be 'I will correct you!!'


----------



## alc112

Fezman said:
			
		

> Gracias alc112!!!
> 
> P.s.- it should be 'I will correct you!!'


 
okis I'll edit my post
YOure welcome
Thank you


----------



## LV4-26

Wine, wine and...wine. 

Less and less French drink wine at lunch and dinner, I think. I still do, except when I'm eating at the canteen.
Many French drink beer when they're watching football (soccer) matches on TV. 
(I believe some Canadians do the same when watching hockey matches  )
I don't watch football so I don't drink beer  
Other than that I drink orange juice and milk for breakfast and plenty of mineral water all the day long. You can see many people with plastic bottles of water here, too.
And yes "apéritif' (pre-dinner drink) when we've got guests or when we're invited for dinner. (that's once a month, roughly).


----------



## Artrella

I like champagne... I  always have a bottle in the fridge and whenever I like to have a glass, I just take it... like it with lemon icecream!!mmm!!!
White wine...this is the best!! Sometimes some pisco sour, gin, vodka...
Don't like soda, I'd rather have water...it's healthier  
Don't like beer!!!
Ah!! In the mornings I have milk!


----------



## VenusEnvy

I actually find soda pretty gross. It's too sweet, and it makes me burp!    I drink lots of 2% milk, juice and water.

Alcohol? Hmmm . . .
I recently aquired a taste for red wines (preferably Syrah's), but I've always found white wines to be refreshing. I'll drink light import beers. When I used to have girls' night, Martini's were the drink of choice. White Russians  



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> I like champagne... I  always have a bottle in the fridge and whenever I like to have a glass, I just take it... like it with lemon icecream!!


Interesting . . . Sounds yum!



			
				jacinta said:
			
		

> Bottled water is now sold in vending machines like soda.  Empty plastic water bottles litter the roadsides everywhere.  Students in schools walk everywhere with bottles of water in hand.


This is interesting, too. When I was in highschool (4 years ago), soda machines ruled everywhere. It was a sad sight, really. I wasn't aware that districts were cataching onto the bottled water craze. (Although, I doubt it had anything to do with health issues; more with regards to booming Dasani or Deerpark sales.)


----------



## jacinta

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> This is interesting, too. When I was in highschool (4 years ago), soda machines ruled everywhere. It was a sad sight, really. I wasn't aware that districts were cataching onto the bottled water craze. (Although, I doubt it had anything to do with health issues; more with regards to booming Dasani or Deerpark sales.)


School districts claim they want to improve the quality of food offered on school campuses to meet the growing obesity problem among kids.  The problem is that food is expensive.  Soft drink companies offer monetary incentives if school will sell their products.  They will offer to pay for scoreboards, signs, and other needed materials.  Schools must then find revenue from other sources if they decide to not accept sponsorship from these companies.  
Maybe the water companies have offered some incentives as well.  I don't know but I wouldn't be surprised.  Me, I don't pay for water.
If you drive around this state, you would see that next to most innercity schools you will find a fast food restaurant, probably more than one.  Fast food and soda is the staple of many kids, unfortunately.


----------



## Phryne

jacinta said:
			
		

> Soft drink companies offer monetary incentives if school will sell their products.  They will offer to pay for scoreboards, signs, and other needed materials.  Schools must then find revenue from other sources if they decide to not accept sponsorship from these companies.
> Maybe the water companies have offered some incentives as well.  I don't know but I wouldn't be surprised.  Me, I don't pay for water.



Actually, it's the same business. Soda companies sell water on campus. At the snack bar in my school we have both kind of vending machines. Pepsi, for instance, sell their water in the very same machine next to iced tea drinks and other soda flavors. 

I don't pay for water either--I always have my own refilled bottle-- but sometimes I'm dying of thirst and I rather buy water than drink from the only one water fountain that seems to be there from 1850 and was never cleaned. I don't know, NYC unfiltered tab water freaks me out!


----------



## Phryne

What do I drink? Let's see, almost anything that can be poured in a glass as long as I have already drunk my half a gallon of water on that day. Then on the weekends I like to have a beer or two, preferably dark ones--ales, lager it doesn't matter. I hardly drink any licquor and I definitely don't like "red bull" because it tastes like cough medicine to me. 
Red wine is good to dine with when I go out and Champagne is good to toast with. Sodas are a big No and so are snapples or any fake juice variant (even the so-called healthy Tropicana juices). Besides coffee, and iced coffee, in the summer I looove drinking iced tea, but home brewed--not the fake stuff. My favorite is Thai iced tea, which has a drop of condensed milk (what doesn't taste good with condensed milk??  )
I guess I don't drink anything after all. I'm very picky, aren't I?


----------



## Cath.S.

> (what doesn't taste good with condensed milk?? )


Hmmm.... I guess roquefort doesn't really, pickles probably don't either!   

Ok, now what do I drink? 

Lots of tea (with cream and honey), litres and litres of mineral water, exclusively home-made orange juice and... that's basically it. 

No coffee - I'm restless enough as it is - and no alcohol - I used to drink a little when I was younger but I never really appreciated it; although a glass of red wine goes nicely with cheese... according to the devil. It's best for me to stay away from alcohol.

I also hate sodas, today I went to a friend's house and was offered a coke, for some reason my will faltered, temporary insanity it was, so I accepted the offer. I spent the next couple of hours wishing I hadn't, I was yearning for water, my mouth felt both dry and sticky, ugh! 

 Pure water's the best, pure water's the sweetest, pure water quenches your thirst and you can feel it running through your body flowing in your veins and cleansing your soul.  

*There is this spring I know in the middle of nowhere, as a small child I used to go there and kneel beside it, then I'd drink and drink and drink like only children can.*

*Unadulterated, very cold water surging up from the earth, bubbling over a precious treasure: amber and red gems that shone wondrously in the sunlight, but mysteriously died whenever I stole a handful to take home with me. That taught me something about the perishable nature of miracles.*

*The spring is still there today* but they put a sign next to it saying it's_ no longer safe to drink_ due to the presence of a high quantity of nitrates.


----------



## te gato

Mmmm..What do I drink?...
Water...
Green Tea...
Coffee...(regular and flavored)..
Juice...(anything but apple juice..yuck)..

What do I not drink?...
Milk...Lactose Intolerant..(can't have dairy.. )
Soda...I don't like it..(but it is in my house)..
Booze...Allergic to it..(but it's in my house)... 

Man!! I sound so pathetic.. 

te gato


----------



## lainyn

Tap water, apple juice, citrus punch, fruit punch, pure fruit juices, lots of milk, not so much soda (it's yucky, and once a month or so I'll have a Bacardi breezer (alcoholic cooler) or a mixed drink such as a Monkey's Lunch or Candy Apple. MMM. I only drink alcohol when it tastes good, not because it has the power to intoxify. If they made drinks as good tasting with no alcohol, I'd be right there. 

My family used to drink about 20 litres of milk a week and people thought we were nuts. I love milk.

~Lainyn


----------



## VenusEnvy

te gato said:
			
		

> Juice...(anything but apple juice..yuck)..


Oh no . . .  You don't like apple juice? If I could marry a fruit (ok, ok, besides bananas or strawberries) apple would be my mate!    I love apple juice, apple cider, apple pie, tart tatin, apple chutney, applesauce, plain ol' whole apples, apples on my french toast, apples sauteed with my chicken . . . I could go on forever! 



			
				te gato said:
			
		

> Milk...Lactose Intolerant..(can't have dairy.. )
> Booze...Allergic to it..(but it's in my house)...


¡Ay, pobrecitita! No icecream?   



			
				egueule said:
			
		

> Lots of tea (with cream and honey), litres and litres of mineral water, exclusively home-made orange juice and... that's basically it.


Everyone here seems to be big on tea. I never really got into it. Maybe I'm not drinking the right kind of tea?  . . .




			
				egueule said:
			
		

> I also hate sodas, today I went to a friend's house and was offered a coke, for some reason my will faltered, temporary insanity it was, so I accepted the offer. I spent the next couple of hours wishing I hadn't, I was yearning for water, my mouth felt both dry and sticky, ugh!


I know the feeling. The problem is that soda with ice in a glass LOOKS so appealing, and thirst-quenching. But, when I drink it, I have the same reaction as you described. Those damn advertisers! 




			
				eguele said:
			
		

> Pure water's the best, pure water's the sweetest, pure water quenches your thirst and you can feel it running through your body flowing in your veins and cleansing your soul.


I'll give an amen to that!


----------



## te gato

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Oh no . . . You don't like apple juice? If I could marry a fruit (ok, ok, besides bananas or strawberries) apple would be my mate!  I love apple juice, apple cider, apple pie, tart tatin, apple chutney, applesauce, plain ol' whole apples, apples on my french toast, apples sauteed with my chicken . . . I could go on forever!
> 
> 
> ¡Ay, pobrecitita! No icecream?


No Venus...I like Apples..just not the juice...
And yes..No Icecream..or Alcohol..for this one..mmm..sad..

te gato


----------



## mjscott

Mocha coffee first thing in the morning. If my husband cound just start a line and feed it directly into my veins, the better a day I could have. Unfortunately I must take the time to drink it. Water. More water, more water. Teach teach teach teach teach--4 minute breaks to lock up the room, do what you do when you drink water, more water and more water; return to the room with kids in the hallway and angry teachers across and beside me because they must hold open their doors in case I'm tardy. Try and drink more and more water for the rest of the day--body must detox--chronic fatigue always breathing down my back trying to make me sick again--must drink my water. Half a cup of sherry or merlot occasionally with or after supper. Then, more water. Visit the bathroom all night, each time you get a glass of water. Keep the body clean. A cleansed body is a healthy body. I love it when we get a summer membership to a gym and I can use the sauna! Am thinking of putting a sauna under the stairs in our house. What kind of water do I drink? The filtered stuff through gore-tex that's checked by some state clean water authrity once a week and that you purchase by the gallon at the supermarket. 5 gallons @ 15c/gallon in California; 5 gallons @ 39c a gallon in Washignton state. You buy 5 or 3 gallon containers to put on your water cooler.

Teachers are known to have more kidney infections than any other profession, because when they have to go to the bathroom they are spending their time beckoning students out of hallways telling them not to be late to class. Lunch times are usually spent as another half of a planning hour, so no food is consumed, and even less drink is embibed. I drive away from school dehydrated, spend the evenings rehydrating, and the night time trying to pass on my rehydrated gifts to others by visiting the loo often, so I can sent my stuff to be processed downstream somewhere.

I LOVE milk. My family drank 58 quarts a week (4 kids) and always had to get extra milk on weekends. I believe never breaking a bone and having good teeth have something to do with all the milk I drank as a kid, and enjoy as an adult. Citrus ade is my most energizing drink. Lemonade, Orange juice--you name it--gives me life and energy. Some day when I'm all out of doing this thing that I'm doing now to prove something to myself, I will re-focus on the live food, and fresh-crused citrus I used to love so reverently.

Have gotten into herbal teas that stack nicely in the cupboard as of late. Lots of cleansing things, things to make you smart, things to calm you down in a good way and things to speed you up. Things I enjoy and miss from South America such as Yerba Mate and flavors I remember from childhood--such as anise and licorice.


----------



## mjscott

Mocha coffee first thing in the morning. If my husband cound just start a line and feed it directly into my veins, the better a day I could have. Unfortunately I must take the time to drink it. Water. More water, more water. Teach teach teach teach teach--4 minute breaks to lock up the room, do what you do when you drink water, more water and more water; return to the room with kids in the hallway and angry teachers across and beside me because they must hold open their doors in case I'm tardy. Try and drink more and more water for the rest of the day--body must detox--chronic fatigue always breathing down my back trying to make me sick again--must drink my water. Half a cup of sherry or merlot occasionally with or after supper. Then, more water. Visit the bathroom all night, each time you get a glass of water. Keep the body clean. A cleansed body is a healthy body. I love it when we get a summer membership to a gym and I can use the sauna! Am thinking of putting a sauna under the stairs in our house. What kind of water do I drink? The filtered stuff through gore-tex checked once a week by some certified guy from the state capitol and that you purchase by the gallon. 5 gallons @ 15c in CA, 5 gallons @ 35c in WA. You put it on your water cooler.

My adult children have grown a liking for Mike's hard lemonade as the alcoholic beverage of choice. They are especially fond of the hard cranberry lemonade.


----------



## charlie2

I drink tea (Chinese tea, Japanese tea, ginger tea, Earl Grey (no cream, no sugar) ), water and honey. I have my own water bottle (with water of course) to go to my classes.
My French teacher asked me repeatedly if that was vodka. The other day I went to do some semi-voluntary work with a group of doctors from London, with my water bottle. The head examiner said to me," It'd better be gin. " I  told him it was vodka. Then he looked at me as if I was really a promising kid. 
Edit : I only cook with wine. Alcohol is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

I drink so many different things depending on my mood, so this could be a long post! I'll try and keep it concise:

*Tea* - like any good British girl I drink a lot of tea. *Earl Grey* is my favourite, but if I'm feeling really adventurous I might have some lapsang souchong.

*Coffee* - I'm not much of a coffee drinker, it tends to make me a bit jumpy, but I will occasionally have an *espresso* after dinner to keep me awake for a while longer.

*Wine* - I love wine with meals, especially *white* or *rosé*. Red wine makes me very hot and very sleepy!

*Beer* - a cool beer in summer is always good. I like *bottled beer* though, I find pints are always warm by the time I get to the end of them!

*Juice* - Fruit juice is always in my fridge.

*Fizzy drinks *

*Gin* - *gin and tonic* is my drink of choice before dinner or if I go out for a drink. With lots of ice and a slice of lime!


----------



## kathy_wylie

my turn!

water - at home, either tap or bottled not fussy. I am however fussy at somewhere else's place, never tapped if it's not at mine!

juice - when i was living in ireland, i loved cordials. i loved to dilute all those Robinson's cordial drinks. I also am a sucker for fruit juice. Anything, except apricot, tomato, and pear. Preferably grape though! In france we get the the 'sirops'. well orange flavour. i top it up with water sometimes. I love Iced Tea. Mango or peach tinned stuff rocks! Smoothies are also nice, though it depends which fruit.

fizzies - i try not to drink a lot of fizzy stuff as it gives me wind (!) and makes me bloated :-(  however i do like the stuff. a coca cola or fanta once in a while does no harm! also, i love 'diabolos'. orange or kiwi sirop topped up with lemonade.

alcohol - in my 19 years, i still havent developed a good taste for alcohol. I do like some of it, but not overly. I can  never drink alcohol during the day. always in the evening. I like the odd sip of white wine. I usually put lemonade in it though. I like all those alcopops. smirnoff ice, beach blue, WKD. i like them cos you can't really taste the alcohol. I'm still trying to develop a taste for red wine though. i think it's a very sophisticated drink. One more thing, drunkeness isn't an option for me.

tea - either ordinary tea such as 'lipton nature', darjeeling, or caramel.

coffee never. just can't drink it. i find it disgusting. i don't know how all you people can drink it!!

i do like a hot chocolate, or a glass of milk. mmm


----------



## kathy_wylie

ok, so the whole underlining thing didn't really work for me!


----------



## beatrizg

Hola Ita! Aqui va mi colaboracion a tu thread.

Drinking habits:
In Greece: During winter people drink a few cups of coffee a day. The rest of the year they turn to kafe frappe. As most (or all?) of the European Mediterranean countries wine is used to accompany the main meal. Normally people buy home-made wines and there is also the famous retsina. 
During the very hot summer, everybody carries everywhere a bottle of water–it can be used for drinking or for a refreshing shower.   

If you go to Colombia you may be asked: "un tinto (or tintico) o una agUita?". This means a black coffee or a herbal tea. We also drink lots of fruit juices, as mentioned in a previous thread and sugary sodas.  

My personal habits: Teas of all colours, mixed and with plenty of lemon. 
Wine!!! Greek wines in Greece; Chilean and Argentinean wines in Colombia, in good company.


----------



## mnzrob

I drink about 2 liters of water a day and 8-10 liters of milk per week. And since I live in the land of beer, of course i drink my fair share of beer too, but don't worry, no beer belly. I also like black coffee, but trying to cut down on that. Otherwise, red wine is great (and nice and cheap in europe) with dinner, when i go out my favorite is red bull vodka, but bourbon and coke or rum and coke are also not bad. Or just beer. I used to drink a lot of tea, but i don't really have time for it anymore, because i replaced it with coffee and water. Oh, and orange juice to start the day. 
Rob


----------



## Lancel0t

Ok, it's my turn. 

I drink almost everything that can be drink as long as it does not have a negative long-term effect on my body. But it doesn't mean I like all of them. Water is still the best liquid for me followed by juices then sodas. About alcohols, beer and wine, I only drink those occasionally.


----------

